# COSY WON!!!



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy won the Petsaleave.com Model of the Year contest! We're so excited!

Because there were so many darling dogs that entered we feel even more honored she won.

Stella, the American bulldog came in second.

Wookie came in third. 

Nice to see so many adorable maltese that were entered too. Some, I don't think are on the SM forum YET.

Cosy will receive lots of prizes including a banner of her on their front page for a month with a link to another page with pics and more info on her (Nothing you all haven't seen before..lol). 



Thanks for listening to me go on! I'm just so proud of her and it's always nice to see others love her beauty as much as I do!

Here's a pic of her late Christmas eve. I think this is the first time her feet touched the floor all evening LOL!


[attachment=17531:attachment]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yipeeee!! Way to go Sweet Little Cosy Girl


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Yay Cosy!














Congratulations!














Love the pic from Christmas Eve, Cosy is adorable.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

YAY
















I am so proud of her! VERY WELL DESERVED!

I am so proud of Wookie too!!

so nice to see good things happenning to good people and GREAT malts!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yay Cosy! Congratulations Brit, that's so exciting!









[attachment=17532:attachment]


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Yippee, Cosy won







CONGRATS















She is such a cutie, and you should be a proud mommy









Congrats to Mr. Wookie too






























How bout that two malts placed in top three







and outta all those doggies


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

[attachment=17533:attachment] Cosy & Brit!
She looks beautiful in her Christmas dress!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a well deserved win . Sarah


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

congrats


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=17534:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! Go Cosy and Wookie!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That's wonderful


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Way to go, Cosy! Congrats! I am so proud of you!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That is wonderful!!! She certainly is one of the prettiest Malts I've ever seen. And she looks adorable in her Christmas outfit!!

That's great that out of the top three, two were Malts!! Awesome!!!









[attachment=17535:attachment]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yayyyyyy for Cosy, well done little girl







You have done you mommy proud and all of us here too


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Way to go Cosy.























Pocket wants to know if she has plans for New Years Eve.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How great!!!!! Congratulations to you BOTH!!!!!!!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">I am so VERY VERY happy for Cosy! She is a beauty as we all know. 

I find it so funny that they picked Cosy and Wookie, now we know full well the "look" they wanted. heheee

OH also darling dear Brit that is Mr Wookie. HEHEHEHEE









CONGRATES to Cosy!








Love to you both,
Melanie and Mr Wookie
</span>


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the congrats everyone!



Mel, does that mean they think Cosy and Wook look like a bulldog? LOL


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Congrats to both Cosy and Mr. Wookie and to their mommies for taking such good care of their beautiful coats!!!! It's a lot of work but it certainly pays off, don't you think?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to beautiful Cosy and handsome Mr. Wookie.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah - Cosy and Wookie - Way To Go
















Linda


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Yay Cosy!!!!!









everybuddy lubs a CosyGirl









wub,
da buttercupperoonie


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Cosy & also the Wooksta!!!

How awesome is that ... two Malts in the top three!!!























Well done Brit & Mel!! Cosy & Wookie couldn't have done it without you both!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm not surprised, look at that face. Congrats Brit ans Cosy








Mr Wookie is a doll so I am not surprised by that either, Congrats Mel


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!! That is AWESOME!






















Congrats to Cosy and to Mr. Wookie, too!!!

~Carole, Bella, and Krista~*


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations, Cosy


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

(sigh) she is the cutest thing








she wins with me every time you post a photo


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

[attachment=17548:attachment]

I'm not surprised Cosy won. She is the cutest little girl I've ever seen.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Congratulations to both Cosy and Mr. Wookie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thanks for the congrats everyone!
> 
> Mel, does that mean they think Cosy and Wook look like a bulldog? LOL[/B]


 <span style="font-family:Comic">Dear Brit,

NO no! What I have figured out is the judges are all fans of flowers... and were dazzeled by the flower in that OTHER photo.







yeah right. A bulldog beat Wookie, oh woe is him!









Cosy and Wookie are DARLING! Well Cosy is extra DARLING!

Love to you both,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=17566:attachment]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats Cosy!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Are we surprised? NO!!







Cozy and Mr. Wookie are two of the cutest dogs I've ever seen!
(please don't tell Abbey I said that - becaue as we all know....."it's all about ABBEY" - LOL!)


----------



## missjaimee (Dec 13, 2006)

what a cutiepatootie! congratulations from me & lola =)


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh my goodness! We missed it!





















Sorry we are late with congratulations. LOL! Although, we are not surprised, Gnocci and I are Cozy fans! Sigh....adoration!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Way to go little one!!! You're one gorgeous girl.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Congrats! She is certainly a cutie! I love her little face. And such beautiful hair too! Might I add that she dresses better than me too. LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Way to go, COSY!!!


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>



CuteCosyNToy' date='Dec 26 2006, 04:59 PM' post='308500'] Cosy won the Petsaleave.com Model of the Year contest! We're so excited!

Because there were so many darling dogs that entered we feel even more honored she won.

Stella, the American bulldog came in second.

Wookie came in third. 

Nice to see so many adorable maltese that were entered too. Some, I don't think are on the SM forum YET.

Cosy will receive lots of prizes including a banner of her on their front page for a month with a link to another page with pics and more info on her (Nothing you all haven't seen before..lol). 



Thanks for listening to me go on! I'm just so proud of her and it's always nice to see others love her beauty as much as I do!

Here's a pic of her late Christmas eve. I think this is the first time her feet touched the floor all evening LOL!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=17702:attachment]


----------

